# Thaxted Church Essex UK, Churches in NZ



## mifletzet (Sep 14, 2020)

Thaxted Church, Essex UK, was started in 1340.

Christchurch and Dunedin Churches NZ, of a similar style, were started in the 1860-80 era.

They are all c200' high.

Any anomalies here?





















> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-06-11 01:59:12Reaction Score: 0


The spire of the Christchurch Cathedral has been destroyed in the 2011 earthquake. I think that they are planning to rebuild it.


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2019-06-11 23:32:12Reaction Score: 0


No one in the 14th century would stone carve a gargoyle at height on Thaxted Church unless he had seen one, or was convinced of their existence.

Hassidim say that demons disappeared from human perception in the era of the Baal Shem Tov, 1700-60.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-06-12 08:16:45Reaction Score: 0


People have always had imagination in their toolbox, so too speak so seeing in 'the flesh' is not needed. We seem capable of imagining many different horrors/demons without any real effort on our part. Those stone gargoyles are not carved at height they are carved (or cast, no way to tell) at ground level. How they were then raised to such heights without being damaged by man or machine is another matter.

	Post automatically merged: 6/12/19

Apologies you asked for anomalies.
The top church is way more crude or simple than the others.
It also has the top third of its spire sheathed in copper whereas the others don't.
The flying buttresses in the bottom two are missing from the top two.
No idea which church is which so no names sorry.
Other than that the second one down seems to me to be in a very specific location hard up against that incline.
Never ever see a simple one or two person church do we. Seems religion demands the massive, the ornate, the over engineered, etc.


----------



## Silencedogood (Jan 9, 2022)

Today, engineers use complex computer systems to calculate weight distribution along the structure and foundation of the building.  These heights of over 200' require serious understanding of construction in addition to massive amounts of stone and manpower.  This sort of discrepancy in bizarrchitecture is what drew me into the reality of a false narrative.  Additionally, no population of even the most devout believers would conceive this sort of place of worship when they themselves, we are told, lived in log cabins.


----------

